

Report of working 3D printed gun - andrewfelix
http://boingboing.net/2012/07/28/report-of-working-3d-printed-g.html

======
samstave
There was a small discussion about this here on HN previously where someone
was effectively calling people terrorists for downloading these files.

Ill have to go back and look for the conversation, but we knew this was coming
very soon after these files were built.

